# Looking for some electrical help



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm working on a friends 300ZX. She JUST bought it and we're finding small problems here and there. She has an '86 300ZX with a lighting issue. The taillights (Brakelights) are on ALL the time (Have to disconnect the batt or it will die), her reverse lights don't come on at all, and the blower inside the car doesn't work. The driver's window doesn't go down BUT I'm guessing window switch is the culprit there. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

I hadn't posted in the 300ZX(T) because hers is not a turbo car. Didn't know which one to post in. My bad.


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

adjust or replace the brake pedal switch.

check the reverse switch on the transmission. Make sure there is power to one of the wires. If not, then you may have a fuse that's blown or a broken wire. If you have power to one (cant remember wich, off the top of my head), then check continuity at the switch by removing the connector, and put the trans in reverse. If there's not continuity, the switch is bad.

The blower issue could be the blower motor, the resistors might be bad, or the switch/controls could be bad.

You're basically on track with the power window.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

Where the brake pedal rest make sure the two rubber pads haven't rotted away and need replaced. That is what keeps the switch pressed in when it is at rest. It happened to my 84


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

fokis02 said:


> Where the brake pedal rest make sure the two rubber pads haven't rotted away and need replaced. That is what keeps the switch pressed in when it is at rest. It happened to my 84


The rubber pads are typically a problem and the dealer will have them for I think .75 each. Get a couple as there are a couple on the brake pedel one for the cruise and at least one on the clutch alsoif it is a manual, might as well replace all at once as if one cracked and fell off the others are not far behind. You can also stick a nut and bolt in there as a quick fix so the switch activates.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

All right I'll check that out in the next couple of days and see what I find there. Thanks for the tips I'll pick up the rubber boots probably tommorrow. Anyone know exactly what they're called or happen to have a part #?


----------

